# Just braggin'



## GuyGalaxy (Oct 19, 2011)

Unbelievably, I have 5 for 5 females from seeds.  Check this pic.  My first grow had three leafs going at 4 weeks, this time at 3 weeks with my MP forum knowledge I am going to flower already.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulaions! Brag away!


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Oct 19, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> imo your letting them out the holes in the screen too early.


 
Probably, but ... 2nd grow 1st scrog.  I'm satisfied with learning.  I'll learn something, one way or another, that's all that matters at this stage.  screen is 14 inches.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm with puffin on this.  You need to let things grow horizontally under the screen.  Only let them up through the screen when you get ready to flower.

Were these bagseed?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> Unbelievably, I have 5 for 5 females from seeds. Check this pic. My first grow had three leafs going at 4 weeks, this time at 3 weeks with my MP forum knowledge I am going to flower already.


 

Nice, will that work for you? LOL i guess so.

if i get more that 75 percent females im usually screwed, and wont have room.

High female ratios are a sign of a good enviroment IMO.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> Probably, but ... 2nd grow 1st scrog.  I'm satisfied with learning.  I'll learn something, one way or another, that's all that matters at this stage.  screen is 14 inches.


I made the same mistake my first scrog run. That kinda defeats the purpose of having a screen. Now I keep poking them under until about 2 weeks AFTER I flip them 12/12. Then I let them go and do their thing.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Oct 19, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Were these bagseed?


 
Yes and no. 1 is an only seed from a nug bag and the other 4 were from my hermed first.  I never expected all to germinate.  I let the first grow go way too long, this one maybe too short.  Gotta know.  I learned valuable knowledge of nutes on the first. Used MH lighting all thru the first and this time I am switching to HPS for the flower.


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> Yes and no. 1 is an only seed from a nug bag and the other 4 were from my hermed first.  I never expected all to germinate.  I let the first grow go way too long, this one maybe too short.  Gotta know.  I learned valuable knowledge of nutes on the first. Used MH lighting all thru the first and this time I am switching to HPS for the flower.[/quote)
> 
> You sir are likely to end up with a bunch of hermies again. Buy some good genetics and toss them hermie beans bro.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Oct 19, 2011)

akhockey said:
			
		

> I made the same mistake my first scrog run. That kinda defeats the purpose of having a screen. Now I keep poking them under until about 2 weeks AFTER I flip them 12/12. Then I let them go and do their thing.


 
I am guessing that I screwed up then.  I topped all the plants as well as many side branches got bunches of tops coming thru said to hell with it and went to flower couple of days ago.  Like I said before these are only three weeks and are where my first was at 10 weeks.  Next time I'll tweak again.


----------



## Sol (Oct 19, 2011)

Lol - 'just south of Canada ':rofl: 

 I like that one


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Guy, my partner did the same thing with our girls. He thought that he was doing a scrog by letting them grow up through then when they were way too high to correct it he says, "wait a minute, I think we did something wrong." I said "you got a mouse in yer pocket or are you pregnate? I told you that wasn't right, but you didn't listen." 

The good thing is that by doing that then letting them grow and flower, we had support for the heavy buds that developed and needed to be supported from falling over. Now we use that setup every time with all of our plants to support the buds. Hopefully you will have nice big buds that end up needing the support of the "screen"


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking at that photo Id be willing to bet you could still gently tuck them puppies back under the screen. The point of the screen is to get it filled so you get your canopy spread out and at an even height so you get nice uniform fat nugs. Once you get it figured out it works VERY well. Good luck!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 20, 2011)

Using an unknown bagseed in a scrog is just a pretty brave feat....   You should have used something you know is stable & wont hermie... Otherwise you may waste months vegging a plant that is worthless....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> Unbelievably, I have 5 for 5 females from seeds.  Check this pic.  My first grow had three leafs going at 4 weeks, this time at 3 weeks with my MP forum knowledge I am going to flower already.



This is really not unbelievable at all since you used hermie stock.  What will be unbelievable is if you are able to take these to harvest without popping nanners.

I am really with JAAM on this.  Wish you luck.


----------



## mr_medi_bud (Oct 27, 2011)

i am in agreement with thg and jaam! im four weeks into flower and was growing four plants from bagseed and 3 fem clones. iv'e just had to destroy two of the bagseed plants,one started to produce male flowers in amongst the female flowers and the other had full on pollen sacks hanging from below a bud. im now worried the rest of my plants are pollenated and wondering why i bothered planting these beans in the first place!! its not worth the toil and heartache!! nothing worse than destroying plants that where looking healthy all along then.......BANG hermi.

im gutted,but have learned from my blunder!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2011)

mr_medi_bud said:
			
		

> i am in agreement with thg and jaam! im four weeks into flower and was growing four plants from bagseed and 3 fem clones. iv'e just had to destroy two of the bagseed plants,one started to produce male flowers in amongst the female flowers and the other had full on pollen sacks hanging from below a bud. im now worried the rest of my plants are pollenated and wondering why i bothered planting these beans in the first place!! its not worth the toil and heartache!! nothing worse than destroying plants that where looking healthy all along then.......BANG hermi.
> 
> im gutted,but have learned from my blunder!!



This is the main reason that I do not use bagseed.  Period.  It is heartbreaking to spend months nurturing plants only to have them hermie and/or pollinate your otherwise beautiful girls.


----------



## Locked (Oct 27, 2011)

Good point JAAM....I used to use bag seed to practice germination techniques and that was it. After they popped and grew a bit they were garbage bin bound.....


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 27, 2011)

I started out with bagseed, and like others learned valuable lessons from them.  But once you get the hang of things, without proper genetics your just wasting your time.


----------

